# 77061 and 77062 Tomosynthesis



## trichards139 (Apr 16, 2018)

Can anyone tell me how 77061 or 77062 is to be billed?  Are they to be billed with the diagnostic mammo codes (77065/77066)?  Or can they billed billed as a stand-alone code?  I know they are not an add-on code, but from what I have researched, they seem to follow the same guidelines as the screening mammo 77067 with +77063.

Thanks!!!


----------

